# Fish waste



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

It seems that 75 gallon with 3 -4inch rbp and an 8 inch pleco produces a ton of waste.

My 90 gallon with a 9 inch Piraya, 9 inch Cariba, and 2 6 inch Caribas stay perfectly clean and good water quality.

I do equal maintenance for both.

There is a minor filtration difference but man.......that pleco must be a swimming waste dump in there.

Has anyone else noticed this with plecos? I know they dirty but


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

plecos are not more then shitting machines..lol especially large ones..lol


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh yeah they poop all over the place.....very messy :nod:


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I never noticed until you mentioned it. My tank was clean before i bought my pleco. Damn, what should i do with him? i dont want my tank to be all shitty


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

eiter put crazy glue on his butt so he cant poop..or the obvious..get rid of him..lol


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

While the glue sounds funny, i'll make my p's eat him somehow, maybe injure him or something, but thats cruel. hmm starve the p's? no thats cruel too. how can i make them eat a pleco?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

For sure I see that in all my tanks. My dam plecos sh*t like there is no tomorrow! I guess it's the price we must pay for an algea(may have misspelled) eater.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

my plecos sh*t like crazy too i just use a syphon hose every week on the sand bed. i swear 2 plecos in my 75gal make moremess than the 13pygos


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> my plecos sh*t like crazy too i just use a syphon hose every week on the sand bed. i swear 2 plecos in my 75gal make moremess than the 13pygos
> [snapback]1111993[/snapback]​


I hear ya. My pleco is a shitting factory. My 75 is filth compared to my 90 and my 90 has more p's and bigger fish.

Mr. Pleco the sh*t pants.







Sheesh.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

sooner or later they will eat him dont worry


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

bjmarche said:


> While the glue sounds funny, i'll make my p's eat him somehow, maybe injure him or something, but thats cruel. hmm starve the p's? no thats cruel too. how can i make them eat a pleco?
> [snapback]1111975[/snapback]​


Try tieing a gold fish around the pleco's neck and put him back in the P tank LOL.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Actually earthworms are their fav food. maybe wrap him up in an earthworm? he he. I dont think i'll feed the little guys tomorroe, see if they eat him.if not then ill feed them


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Plecos produce copious amounts of waste. It is unbelieveable, and you wonder where it is all coming from. If you want an algea eater that doesn't produce as much waste as a pleco, I reccommend a Chinese Algea Eater.
~Taylor~


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

bjmarche said:


> While the glue sounds funny, i'll make my p's eat him somehow, maybe injure him or something, but thats cruel. hmm starve the p's? no thats cruel too. how can i make them eat a pleco?
> [snapback]1111975[/snapback]​


why dont you just give him away?????//

besides if they eat him, it will be a nasty smelly mess


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

good point, i was just feeling a little bloodthirsty. I'll find someone who needs one. It's probably be bad for my fish anyways. Not exactly nutricious either. Living on algae


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

forgot to mention the plecos i have are in my rohm and manny tank i lost 7 plecos in a week to my pygos in the 75gal


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

Plecos love to poop a lot......BIG PIECES too


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

sell him back to your lfs


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

yeah..i have a 2" pleco in my 55g right now...he made a piece of sh*t about 24" long...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

They won't eat him. He's 2x bigger than they are. They were quarter size babies with him when he was already 8 inches. He's a fat long pleco that has a cave to hide in.....he will live in harmony for awhile I think.

The p's think he is Father pooping pants


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Father Pleco "Pooping Pants" speaks......

View attachment 69315


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

i have a pleco thats about 6-7" and i swear all he does is poop. ill do a water change and then the next day the tank will be full of sh*t again.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

I have to agree with everyone, my pleco is a shitting machine! I swear to god it's in the one end and out the other!!! I reckon since I got him i have had to d a lot more maintenance.

Anyway, I don't know how long I will have him for as my "Beatrice" is wising up to him and even though he keeps out of her way and doesn't move when she is around, she has been nipping him badly recently. His tail looks like sh*t and I saw a perfect semi-circle tooth mark on his side yesterday. If she had actually taken the flesh out, I reckon he would have been a gonner!!!









J


----------

